# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  توسعه نرم افزارهای صنعت نفت و گاز

## mmbguide

سلام دوستان

کسی میتونه شرکتی معرفی کنه که در ایران کار تولید و توسعه نرم افزار در صنایع نفت و گاز و پتروشیمی انجام میده.

تشکر

----------

